# Recommend The Best CRT Television In Rs.25,000 Range.



## pannaguma (Jul 28, 2007)

Well as the title says , i am looking for a 29" CRT television in the range of Rs.25000/- I would like to know from your personal experience which brand is BEST in performance? Sony, Phillips, LG , Samsung, or something else?

preference order would be
1>performance
2>build quality
3>price

EDIT: If possible please mention product number.


----------



## 24online (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Recommend The Best Television In Rs.25,000 Range.*

i think sony and samsung r best.....no problem.... lifetime enjoy..


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 28, 2007)

Last durga puja, we bought home this Samsung 29" flat tv (Model Number:CS-29K44ML). Its cost was 16500 then. And its working perfect. The picture is crisp and sharp and the colours are vivid. I like its design the most. Its the most sexiest 29" from Samsung. It has DNIe vision whihcmakes the picures sharp at the edges of the screen. There is an optional Subwoofer model also which will cost you some 2500 bucks extra. But I would suggest you to buy a separate speaker set like Altec Lansing ATP3.

There are models from sony too. But after comparing the both, I saw that samsung outperformed sony here. So chose Samsung.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 28, 2007)

One may allways consider LG XD Range 25" models 

*www.lge.com/products/tv/XDEngine/index.htm

I saw some on display at a LG Showroom, will be under the budget of Rs. 25k for sure...

Pictures are stunning


----------



## slugger (Jul 28, 2007)

bben usin a 29" Sony CRT 4 d past 1 yr 
pic/sound qlty _*ROCCCCKKKKKKKZ*_
dont look beyond Sony wen buying TVs
performance and service absoultely impeccable
[actually service is not an issue, 'cause my last 21" Sony needed just 1 visit 2 d service center in almost 14 yrs]


*BUY A SONY !!!!* d others leave a lot 2 b desired. they spend more on ADs dan R&D

remember dat d Japs r d pioneers [dey still r] d koreans simply do catchin up, but never succeed


----------



## thrash_metal (Jul 29, 2007)

Sony if you think its worth the premium , Samsung for value for money !


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 29, 2007)

Frankly i will suggest the none.
  This is really no time to go in for the CRTs .Especially High End ones.
  The prices of LCDs and Plasmas are really falling down every month.If you can just hold on for another month or so ,and then go for a LCD it will be worth it.
  Nothing like veiwing the glory of HDTV and all that is bound to hit indian markets sooner of later.
  Moreover TV is almost for atleast 5 Years.I mean though you do tend to buy as they come but the old ones which are few years old are rarely disposed.
  So i think its better you opt for LCD even if you have to increase the budget a bit.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 29, 2007)

^^^ He is right!!! Its no time to buy a CRT coz its LCD all the way but if u really wanna buy CRT tv then only SONY is the best option. I 've bought SAMSUNG 29" TV and i got what i paid for. In LCDs SAMSUNG is good but when it comes to CRT TV, SONY steals the deal for sure.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 29, 2007)

i think for 30k u will get a 32 LCD videocon that is


----------



## praka123 (Jul 29, 2007)

does any luck this yr that lcd(+19") *TV* get below 20000rs


----------



## pannaguma (Jul 29, 2007)

thanx a lot for your replies. The thing is that LCD tvs have very low value for money right now, and my present tv is very-very old. So no point in waiting for HD tv's whose content will take 3-5 yrs to hit the indian market.

So it seems most people suggest a SONY WEGA. But the thing is after comparing models from SONY, LG, SAMSUNG, PHILLIPS i have two points against SONY:
1>they are upto 40% higher priced than the competition
2>a 26k model(29") ( *www.sony.co.in/product/kv-fa29m83/sku/kv-fa29m83%252Fbe32?site=hp_en_IN_i ) doesnt have
        a)Digital Noise Reduction, 
        b)100Hz Progressive Scan, 
        c)support for HD input.

Which certain models from LG, SAMSUNG, PHILLIPS offer for a lesser price. The sony model having these features is priced 37,000 shock. Also in last month's PC WORLD this PHILLIPS model was given the BEST BUY award: *www.consumer.philips.com/consumer/catalog/tree/en/in/consumer/tv_gr_in_consumer/tv_conventional_ca_in_consumer/ce/_productId_29PT8836_94_IN_CONSUMER/stereo_TV+29PT8836_94?proxybuster=OAOGFP4VFUB1XJ0RMRCSHQNHKFSESI5P
 It also has the three above mentioned features.

_*So the question is should I go for Sony only based on brand value and buy a higher priced/low feature TV, or should I buy one from these ???:*_
*SAMSUNG:* *www.samsung.com/in/products/tv/flattv/29inches/cs_29t10pa.asp
*
LG: **www.lgindia.com/Product/Products-Detail.aspx?catid=86&Proid=667

*PHILLIPS**: **www.consumer.philips.com/consumer/catalog/tree/en/in/consumer/tv_gr_in_consumer/tv_conventional_ca_in_consumer/ce/_productId_29PT8836_94_IN_CONSUMER/stereo_TV+29PT8836_94?proxybuster=OAOGFP4VFUB1XJ0RMRCSHQNHKFSESI5P
I found more about this model here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55938

Please comment.


----------



## slugger (Jul 29, 2007)

how d HELL did u make d page scroll horizontally!!!!!!!!

plz dont do dis in future post


----------



## pannaguma (Jul 29, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> how d HELL did u make d page scroll horizontally!!!!!!!!
> 
> plz dont do dis in future post


 i didnt do it on purpose, i didnt use hyperlinks, so the page is extending horizontally to display the long links. Sorry dude, but dont know why it bugged u so much.

EDIT: on second thought, it should automatically shorten direct links, by the dots. but its not happening, so dont blame me.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 30, 2007)

Well i still believe that SONY is the best.Like we have an old saying _"Mehnga roye ek baar aur sasta roye baar baar"_
So don't compromise over the quality.
Dude u can get a 29" TV for 10-12K from AKAI, SANSUI etc. but i 've seen this..
I have a SONY CTV which is almost 22 years old but its still running smooth but one of my friend is having some brand...not sure about it(soon will tell u) and he bought it 2 years ago & still at the service centre from since last month.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 30, 2007)

^ur friend's the brand ur saying will be samsung ofcourse or akai or tcl 
For me my Sony KV-J21MF1AK Kirara Bazzo survived two lightning attacks came via cable and power point(of course got it repaired!) -SONY any time.
But Philips too is a good brand.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Jul 30, 2007)

1st don't get carried away with hd ready label with philips *HD Ready* *29PT8836/94*

look here

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62510

next if u just wanted a damn good crt sdtv  then nothing comes near to *29PT8836/94 in terms of price : performance ratio *just go & get it
 i have both lg 29" fd55ve & wega 21" so i can say lg29" is also a good choice for its price


----------



## ds_rajat (Jul 30, 2007)

We have SAMSUNG 29" & AKAI 29". Sales & service for AKAI provided by VIDEOCON. 
I must say it's really a very good cheap TV. Range starts from 12,000/- for 
29". Best value for money. Very nice picture & sound.


----------

